# Deactivated (rider thought I didn't look like my photo)



## LAuberLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Got deactivated on Monday because a rider commented that I "was not the driver in the photo" which of course is stupid. Got a long email from lyft saying I cannot let someone else drive my car blah blah blah. No chance to appeal or explain before deactivation. I've sent multiple emails, I've contacted support on Facebook and Twitter and no formal response other than via Twitter I was "assured" notes were added to my account and it was "in the right hands". Has anyone else had this issue and what have they done to resolve it? I had respect for lyft before this but I'm appalled at the way this has been handled. Is it possible this rider scammed them for a free ride?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

This is crazy if true. Deactivated from a pax alleged complaint and no appeal process? thats worse than Uber


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

I was similarly deactivated by Lyft but with fewer details. Got a notice that I had been deactivated due to "a report that I may have violated Lyft policies." Thanks for the specificity there, Lyft support. 

After 8 days of no response from Lyft I was told that it was reported that someone else was driving my car. Emailed a support person that no one drives my car except me, and they reactivated my account without explanation or apology.

I drove primarily for Lyft before this happened. Switched to Uber afterwards.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

This thread *https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...ver-after-lupus-changes-her-appearance.82062/* in the "News" section of the forum describes another Lyft driver who was deactivated because the passenger said she didn't match the photo. Turns out this poor lady has Lupus disease, which caused her appearance to change.

I can't find any follow-up info stating whether Lyft reinstated her or not. I like being a contractor, but in return for our freedom, we lose pretty much all access, and rights, to job protection laws. In situations like yours, it would be nice to have a Rideshare Driver union, or association, that could go to bat for you. Any one of us is subject to termination for any reason, by Lyft.


----------



## audihenry (Mar 17, 2015)

Lyft did this to me because the idiot pax claimed I took cash, which I hadn't. Took two weeks to clear it all up


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

There is legitimately a problem in the lag between the complaint being made and the driver having the chance to respond. This is something that needs to be addressed for the benefit of all concerned.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Amazing reading this. Neither Uber or Lyft support their drivers.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

i get that from my pax often
that the picture doesnt look like me
i was even asked if that was my dad in the picture or that i look Armenian in the picture (I'm Mexican)


i fear the day someone falsely reports me


i asked Lyft to update my picture and they said they cant update it
they said they would edit the features on there


what type of bullshit response is that?


----------



## Cascas (Jul 8, 2016)

Happened to me. Some asshole thought it's cool to make up some bs to get back with me.

They will write you a long ass letter and deactivate you. You need to reply specifically to that email and that email only.

Any evidence you got that it was you, mention on the notes. Some cues that only you and the rider would know will help with your case.

After a week, trust and safety department will write you back if they think you were legit and reactivate your account.

Until then, you have to Uber on my friend.


----------



## Robot-Ninja (Jul 12, 2016)

Uber deactivated me exactly 1 month ago for the same reason (Pax said I wasn't who was in the photo). 

Replied that it was BS, sent in a more recent photo (I'll admit my photo was a couple yrs old). They replied with the typical "We take this very seriously blah blah blah, submit a more recent photo and you will be reactivated".

Well that was a month ago and still no progress, still deactivated and everytime I try to contact support they just say my account is "pending investigation". Hell they even ran another additional background check on me which came back clean of course. 

Funny thing is each time I try to contact them I get a new random guy from India who does nothing to improve the situation. I've given up and said **** Uber, now I drive Lyft exclusively, their guarantees are better anyways. 

Still it pisses me off that literally any PAX can send an email to Lyft/Uber with the magic phrase "I suspect my driver isn't who she/he said they were" and poof, you're gone. No follow up, no investigation, you're just another replaceable driver to them. Just further proves my point that these companies don't give two ****s about us drivers and that this is not a good long term or even full time job.

And these PAX have the nerve to ask for water/gum/candy/music choice, **** em.


----------



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

Twice, I've been asked by the app to take a picture of my face after driving for a while, loggING off and trying to log on. This might be why. By uber I mean


----------



## zofick (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi - did they ever activated your account? Any feedback from Support?


----------

